# Rockwell Mod. 37-220 jointer



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm attempting to help a friend, via email and internet, determine how to remove the cutter head knives. The 37-220 doesn't have the common Allen head set screws but a hex cap screw screwing into something. Does anyone have a source for a detailed description of how there knives are held in place with this system? An actual picture of disassembled parts or a good exploded view drawing would be great.

On the net one person ask this question and as usual all the replies never bothered to answer his question but did quickly go on and on about how they set the blade height with a jig they built or didn't bother removing the blades but had a better way to sharpen them without removing from the head. -- I've been to just about every site on the net with this same result.



Thank You
SeniorSitizen


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

If it's like mine, the hex screws are threaded into the big aluminum bar that spins. The blade and a steel bar that clamps the blade down are in a slot on the other side of the hex screws. The hex screws unscrew (CCW) and as they do they squeeze the steel bar down onto the blade and clamp it in place.

To remove the blades, screw the hex head screws CW. It shouldn't take more than a half-turn or so before the blades will become loose. I think the jointer came with a wrench. If it's lost, see if you can find your old ignition wrench set.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

See page 8 for knife setting instructions.

http://www.mikestools.com/download/Delta-Jointer-Owners-manuals/37-220.pdf


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks to ChuckF and hkstroud for making this happen and it looks as if my friend has it under control. I think when he gets it cleaned and the blades sharpened he will have a good 6" Rockwell jointer for the $125.00 bucks he paid.

Notice the screws go into the steel strap / bar at an angle so the strap bar needs the correct orientation. One of these was installed correct and the other 2 were incorrect. Incorrect makes for difficult wrenching. Also it seems as if these screws are not available for purchase. No surprise there.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Sounds like you're good for now, but if he still wants a parts breakdown and manual, vintagemachinery.org is a good place to look. They have a lot of manuals for older equipment, downloadable as pdf's, and pretty easy to navigate the site. Delta for example will have a lot of listings, but you can click on the headers at the top of the page to have it sort by type of equipment, model number, etc.


----------

